# ferret 'manhood' serious problems!!!



## tiggzie (Mar 16, 2010)

okay so i have 2 new ferrets, tumble and wrangle, both approx a year old.

tumble has since he arrived had some serious problems with his penis.its swollen red/purple and completly unsheafed from nearly all the time.. to continually all the time now.. this has been going on for about 2 months since i got him. he got castrated a few days after got him. the vet said it would probably go down afterwards when hormones died down.... it hasnt... it only got worse looking. so after visiting a fewtimes decided to do surgery on it. they did a quick op and cut the sheaf around the penis, stuck back in and stitched it shut ( hole either side for peeing ) it seemed to work, only the stitches disapeared the next day and it was out again only not tightly bound by the sheaf , couldnt do surgery again as he reacted poorly to it and was too soon after the last time. thought to wait see if as his hormones lowered and cut off completly it would go away... NO such luck. been again to the vets as seems to be getting abit sore again, and they are at a wits end to know why its happening, vet actually went round hole practise asking others for advice ( our case seems to be hot topic) and still dont know. but she said there could be an option of litterally breaking the bone inside penis and shortening it then popping it in at a lower place ...... omg.... my mate who is a vet nurse there said she overheard them talking ( meeting) that they wondered if could cut it off...... OMFG... theyve told me.. there going to look in books, talk to another vet who wasnt in and also another vet said he was going to ring around some specialists and they would get in touch when they find an idea...



im basically panicking that there going to cut my baby boys penis off.. omg...


im at a loss to what to do.. vet is thinking either reconsturctive surgery or leave it and deal with recurrent infections, risk of damage, alsorts for rest of his life( and he could be in pain for all i know) ..

sorry ive totally just blabbed on and on.. if you read all that thankyou and if you have any advice or knowledge.. please ibeg for it!!thankyou!


----------



## tiggzie (Mar 16, 2010)

the only good thingi can think of from this experiance.... is the experiance the trainer vet nurses and work experiance staff are getting from it.. its like a full of crowd whenever i take him in... i should be getting paid for giving them the experiance! lol 

by the way .. if you want pictures i can get them (in fact il go do it now while i see hes awake )


----------



## tiggzie (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

It's like those pictures of VD that they show you in school to put you off sex :gasp::gasp:


----------



## tiggzie (Mar 16, 2010)

i think ive gotten used to it looking like that ... im not even grossed out any more... how sick do i now feel.. my poor man!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Talk about "Embarrassing Bodies"! Get onto Dr. Christian.....if there's a willy to be looked at, then he'll be there giving it a good grope!


----------



## tiggzie (Mar 16, 2010)

pmsl.. my little boy is rocking with his 'penis' out .. leave him be lol! dr christiannnnn help my ferret!!!!!:flrt:


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Poor little guy, it can't be very nice for him.

When I first saw the pictures, first thing I thought of was something called paraphimosis, it is basically where the head of the penis becomes enflamed and can't be pulled back into the body because the foreskin is to tight, this makes the tip even more swollen.


----------



## Nindri (Aug 16, 2012)

Neil Forbes seems to be lot of ferret peoples go to vet whit strange problems, maybe try to get your vet to talk to him for a opinion. Staff at Great Western Exotic Vets


----------

